# The poor rep system



## blaze2210

You tend to get rep when people view your posts as helpful. As an FYI: if you're mainly posting in news threads, then it makes sense that you would not be acquiring rep points. If the rep system were based on the number of posts, then that would essentially be encouraging trolling and spamming. Can you see the downfall in that suggestion?

It would be a good idea to figure out what area you have some knowledge or experience in (or exercise that "Google-Fu"), then find some threads that suit that, and start being active in there. I'm sure that the majority of the members of this site have lives outside of it also, but that doesn't stop them from being able to build rep - keep in mind that the rep system is NOT supposed to be like FB's "like" system. Therefore it should not actually be a measure of "whether people like you", but more a measure of how helpful you've been and how active in the community you are.

Looking through a bunch of your posts, it seems like a good portion of your posts were from threads that you've created to ask for help with an issue or to get recommendations for something. While there's absolutely nothing wrong with that, it does make it fairly difficult for you to earn rep points. Please don't take that the wrong way, there is absolutely nothing wrong with getting help here. I would recommend that you take some of the knowledge that you've gained from those threads, and try to "pay it forward" to other members by passing on the knowledge that you've acquired.

Hopefully this might give you a hand in getting the remainder of the rep you need....


----------



## TwoCables

Unfortunately, yes, there are a few people like you who experience it this way, but the majority do not. I know for a fact already that OCN Management will never change how it works because there is no better way or safer way than this. Plus, it encourages people to do what causes others to give them Reputation points. When you do what causes people to be so grateful that they give you a Rep, you can bet that your post counts as extremely useful content - and that's always the focus on here; the creation of useful content.


Earning rep based on previous transactions can't work because then that would enable people to only come here for the marketplace, and I know for a fact the OCN Management doesn't want that. Besides, how can someone get their *first* transaction? Think about this too: if a person could have a transaction with someone on their first day here, basing it solely on transactions makes for a possibly very unsafe marketplace. I already don't feel comfortable buying from people I don't really know, so I'm glad OCN Management found a good way to minimize a buyer's risk, and so far, it works pretty well. Yes, there are still some people who try to get away with crap, but that's unavoidable in any marketplace.
Earning rep based on post count is almost worse because anyone can come here and just make a bunch of useless posts until they have enough Rep - which would encourage people who want to use the marketplace to just go around making useless posts until they have enough. That would result in tons of useless content on here.
Basing it on how old an account is wouldn't work either because the age of an account proves absolutely nothing.

Earning Rep is easier than you think. Just help people. You don't have to make "post after post after post". You don't have to spend huge amounts of time here. Just help people - but don't do it just because you want Rep. That never works. Yeah, that is indeed quite counter-intuitive. People can sense what your actual motivation is for helping them, and so if you're just trying to get a Rep out of them, then you likely won't get one and you probably won't even get much of a response either (they might just ignore you). So, if your motivation is simply because they are asking for help and if it's obvious that the most important thing to you (or if the only thing that's important to you) is that they get the best help that they can possibly get whether that comes from you or someone or somewhere else, then they are more likely to be overwhelmed with a feeling of gratitude so much that they give you a Reputation point. So you can't just go around making posts expecting Rep points, and you definitely can't expect to make someone grateful enough to give you Rep if all you're doing is the bare minimum to help them.

I looked through your post history, and it seems to me you're always either asking for help or just having friendly conversations with people about various things. So, I am not surprised you only have 10 Reps and 1,579 posts. I'm on page 4 of your posts while typing this, and I am not seeing any posts that deserve a Rep. So, I'm sorry, but I seriously don't understand why you think you should have more than 10 Rep by now. Don't even consider telling me you have nothing to offer either. Everyone does. So if you want gratitude in the form of Rep points, then be useful on here (but do it because you want to be useful, not because you want people to be thanking you with Rep points). It's as simple as that.

*Edit:* And yes, the Rep system is *NOT* a way to say "people like you". If anyone is using it that way, then they are abusing the Rep system.

*Edit 2:* I have also never put any effort into getting Rep points. In fact, when I help someone, I do it while expecting absolutely nothing in return. That's the secret. I don't even expect verbal gratitude. The only thing I care about is helping the person who is asking for help. This is by far the easiest and fastest and most likely way to make others feel like giving you a Rep point because to that person, saying "thank you" is nowhere near enough. You want to be so useful that they feel a simple verbal "thank you" isn't enough.

*Edit #3:* I'll tell you this too: I would much rather buy from someone or trade with someone who has proven that their focus in life is being useful and helpful while expecting nothing in return.


----------



## SuperZan

Owners' threads are great places to earn rep inadvertently just by participating in finding solutions to common problems. The vast majority of the reps I have accrued came from owners' threads for various CPU's, GPU's, motherboards, etc.


----------



## S.M.

Almost all of my rep has come from the OP of a help thread, by answering their question or helping them.

Very rarely do I get rep from passers by, but I suspect I would if I made a helpful thread.

It was a lot worse back in the day when people attained "reputation power".

What the rep system aims to do is entice people to make quality, helpful posts that benefit the forum. It is not an "I agree" button. It's not _supposed_ to be a "thank you" button, either. Unfortunately there are some anomalies.

What I don't like is posts being sorted chronologically. The most helpful replies should go to the top. The off-topic and troll posts should go to the bottom. There's no way I'm going to sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post I'm looking for. I'm quite sure I'm not alone in thinking that. On top of that, there is zero incentive to rep a post. It's a good thing to do, but objectively, the person pressing the rep button gets nothing. It is an unrewarded inconvenience and altruism is in short supply.

My 2c: Make repping posts matter. A simple start would be to make the posts that receive rep change color. It's easier to sift through a thread and locate quality posts if they stand out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Almost all of my rep has come from the OP of a help thread, by answering their question or helping them.
> 
> Very rarely do I get rep from passers by, but I suspect I would if I made a helpful thread.
> 
> It was a lot worse back in the day when people attained "reputation power".
> 
> What the rep system aims to do is entice people to make quality, helpful posts that benefit the forum. It is not an "I agree" button. It's not supposed to be a "thank you" button, either. Unfortunately there are some anomalies.
> 
> What I don't like is posts being sorted chronologically. The most helpful replies should go to the top. The off-topic and troll posts should go to the bottom. There's no way I'm going to sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post I'm looking for. I'm quite sure I'm not alone in thinking that. On top of that, there is zero incentive to rep a post. It's a good thing to do, but objectively, the person pressing the rep button gets nothing. It is an unrewarded inconvenience and altruism is in short supply.
> 
> My 2c: Make repping posts matter. A simple start would be to make the posts that receive rep change color. It's easier to sift through a thread and locate quality posts if they stand out.


It would be quite bad if giving a Reputation point were to give you something in return for doing so. Think about this for a minute. You give someone a Reputation point if you think their post is useful and helpful. Period. If giving someone a Reputation point meant that you were to get something tangible when you gave them a Reputation point, then we would have too many people going around giving Reputation points just because they simply want that tangible thing. We'd have people giving Rep points just to satisfy their selfish desires.

So, there's plenty of incentive if you have the right frame of mind.

Having posts sorted by Reps earned is a bad idea because trolls would abuse such a system. Another problem is, not everyone gives Rep+ for the right reasons. Even I have received Rep+ for stupid reasons (for posts that didn't deserve any Reputation points to be given at all). Combining these 2 things presents a possible problem for intentional abuse.

So for just about the same reasons, having posts change color or something like that for Reps earned is a bad idea. I get that the most helpful posts should be easier to find and yes that would be nice in huge threads, but I think the same reasons above for post sorting based on earned Rep apply to this as well: it creates the possibility of abuse - it's asking for trouble. Yes, in a perfect world it would be great to be able to visit a thread that is discussing the same question or problem you have and find the most helpful posts immediately.

So then how can you be expected to find the most helpful posts if that's what you're trying to do? Unfortunately, I think the only way is by posting a reply and asking - if you're that short on time. Of course, if you skim through the thread, I'm sure you can spot the posts easily due to the way the Thread Starter is responding. So, you can actually perform a thread search for only the Thread Starter's posts which should reliably lead you to the most helpful posts. Or in a huge thread that's turned into a little discussion forum all on its own, just search for the posts made by the person who asked the same question you have and then look for the posts where they are obviously thanking the most helpful person or people.


----------



## latelesley

Well, I joined in May 2012, and I have got about 200 Rep. Why? Because I try to help people at times. There will always be areas where you have skills better than the person needing help. I advocate you spend just one month, one hour a day, replying to people's queries for help, where you can, and i'm sure you'd see your rep increase. Not everyone will give rep. If you just try to help others, without an expectation of anything in return, you might just find the rep you need will come your way.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It would be quite bad if giving a Reputation point were to give you something in return for doing so. Think about this for a minute. You give someone a Reputation point if you think their post is useful and helpful. Period. If giving someone a Reputation point meant that you were to get something tangible when you gave them a Reputation point, then we would have too many people going around giving Reputation points just because they simply want that tangible thing. We'd have people giving Rep points just to satisfy their selfish desires.
> 
> So, there's plenty of incentive if you have the right frame of mind.


I never mentioned rep giving something in return _for the reader_.

I said, provide incentive to do it. A person would be more inclined to hit the rep button if it gave the post more exposure or had some sort of effect on the way that post stands out from others. It's a proven concept on competitor sites.

Your perfect and selfless school of thought is good and all, but the reality is the reputation button is overlooked, forgotten and useless. If you take a step back and intertwine your thoughts with mine, it's easy to see the problem. You say that you expect nothing in return for posting. I say that people have no reason to rep posts. Do you see the lack of importance?

I hope that makes sense. If there's no community involvement, there's no community.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I never mentioned rep giving something in return for the reader.
> 
> I said, provide incentive to do it. A person would be more inclined to hit the rep button if it gave the post more exposure or had some sort of effect on the way that post stands out from others. It's a proven concept on competitor sites.
> 
> Your perfect and selfless school of thought is good and all, but the reality is the reputation button is overlooked, forgotten and useless. If you take a step back and intertwine your thoughts with mine, it's easy to see the problem. You say that you expect nothing in return for posting. I say that people have no reason to rep posts. Do you see the lack of importance?
> 
> I hope that makes sense. If there's no community involvement, there's no community.


I can see the problem just fine (good grief, I've been on OCN long enough to see it), but your idea presents opportunities for people to abuse the system and troll others.

Take any thread I'm in. I have several people on here who truly hate me. Now, if such a system were in place, imagine all the creative ways my enemies could use it against me when I'm doing nothing but being extremely useful and helpful in someone's thread. I'm not the only one on here who has enemies, so yeah.

Or not even that. What about people just interested in trolling in general? Or ruining OCN?

What about those extremely useful and helpful posts that never get any recognition and end up buried?

Or, how about just trying to follow a conversation in a thread? It would be extremely annoying if posts were to start changing order or color in the middle of a discussion simply because people are Repping them.

I know that there are places out there on the internet where the most helpful posts get colored and moved to the top. I understand that and I love that, however, OCN is a discussion forum. I don't know about you, but I would hate having a discussion in a thread only to suddenly see posts get colored or rearranged. That's also not the kind of place OCN is either. It's not simply a virtual help desk.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I can see the problem just fine (good grief, I've been on OCN long enough to see it), but your idea presents opportunities for people to abuse the system and troll others.
> 
> Take any thread I'm in. I have several people on here who truly hate me. Now, if such a system were in place, imagine all the creative ways my enemies could use it against me when I'm doing nothing but being extremely useful and helpful in someone's thread. I'm not the only one on here who has enemies, so yeah.
> 
> Or not even that. What about people just interested in trolling in general? Or ruining OCN?
> 
> What about those extremely useful and helpful posts that never get any recognition and end up buried?
> 
> Or, how about just trying to follow a conversation in a thread? It would be extremely annoying if posts were to start changing order or color in the middle of a discussion simply because people are Repping them.
> 
> I know that there are places out there on the internet where the most helpful posts get colored and moved to the top. I understand that and I love that, however, OCN is a discussion forum. I don't know about you, but I would hate having a discussion in a thread only to suddenly see posts get colored or rearranged. That's also not the kind of place OCN is either. It's not simply a virtual help desk.


The people who hate you would have no way of hindering your post besides what's already implemented. They would only be able to report your post.

My suggested implementation only nets a positive benefit. The people who hate you would not rep your post. The people who found your post helpful would rep your post. There would be no means for someone to remove rep or sabotage you in any way.
Quote:


> Or not even that. What about people just interested in trolling in general? Or ruining OCN?


All a troll would be able to do is rep a post. They can already do that. To be honest, this might cut down on troll responses and leave only troll reps, which I think is better.
Quote:


> What about those extremely useful and helpful posts that never get any recognition and end up buried?


That is my entire argument and proposal. This would give those posts recognition, and make people want to give them recognition.

"A person would be more inclined to hit the rep button if it gave the post more exposure or had some sort of effect on the way that post stands out from others."
"There's no way I'm going to sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post I'm looking for. I'm quite sure I'm not alone in thinking that."
Quote:


> Or, how about just trying to follow a conversation in a thread? It would be extremely annoying if posts were to start changing order or color in the middle of a discussion simply because people are Repping them.


Threads would remain chronological, as they are now. The only difference is instead of the post being off-white, it would be another color. Having the option to sort the thread by repped posts would be a nice option, but not entirely necessary.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Threads would remain chronological, as they are now. The only difference is instead of the post being off-white, it would be another color. Having the option to sort the thread by repped posts would be a nice option, but not entirely necessary.


OR, and this is going to be a fairly radical thought so stay with me: one could learn to use the "Search this thread" function. It makes it so you don't have to "sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post" you're looking for.... A lack of effort is not a good reason to try to change what clearly already works....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> OR, and this is going to be a fairly radical thought so stay with me: one could learn to use the "Search this thread" function. It makes it so you don't have to "sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post" you're looking for.... A lack of effort is not a good reason to try to change what clearly already works....


How do you find the post using the Search if you don't know what to look for?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> OR, and this is going to be a fairly radical thought so stay with me: one could learn to use the "Search this thread" function. It makes it so you don't have to "sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post" you're looking for.... A lack of effort is not a good reason to try to change what clearly already works....


Would be fantastic if it worked. As it stands the only effective search aggregate for Overclock.net is through google, which is difficult if not impossible to hone in on a single thread. It's also quite naive to think people know exactly what to search for when they don't know what their problem is.



And I'm speaking specifically for Overclock.net's search function.

Anyone in their right mind would consult google and find their answer on a different website that's not even a competitor to Overclock.net. But that's not an issue because Overclock.net's method already works...

This would be a great topic for debate in another thread, but the topic of this thread is the rep system.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Would be fantastic if it worked. As it stands the only effective search aggregate for Overclock.net is through google, which is difficult if not impossible to hone in on a single thread. It's also quite naive to think people know exactly what to search for when they don't know what their problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm speaking specifically for Overclock.net's search function.
> 
> Anyone in their right mind would consult google and find their answer on a different website that's not even a competitor to Overclock.net. But that's not an issue because Overclock.net's method already works...
> 
> This would be a great topic for debate in another thread, but the topic of this thread is the rep system.


He's referring to the thread search, not the overall site search. However, again, I ask him how one could find the most helpful post(s) when there's no way to know what the search criteria needs to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> The people who hate you would have no way of hindering your post besides what's already implemented. They would only be able to report your post.
> 
> My suggested implementation only nets a positive benefit. The people who hate you would not rep your post. The people who found your post helpful would rep your post. There would be no means for someone to remove rep or sabotage you in any way.
> All a troll would be able to do is rep a post. They can already do that. To be honest, this might cut down on troll responses and leave only troll reps, which I think is better.
> That is my entire argument and proposal. This would give those posts recognition, and make people want to give them recognition.
> 
> "A person would be more inclined to hit the rep button if it gave the post more exposure or had some sort of effect on the way that post stands out from others."
> "There's no way I'm going to sift through 45 pages of posts to find the quality post I'm looking for. I'm quite sure I'm not alone in thinking that."
> Threads would remain chronological, as they are now. The only difference is instead of the post being off-white, it would be another color. Having the option to sort the thread by repped posts would be a nice option, but not entirely necessary.


I apologize that I haven't replied to this yet. I'm just not sure it's worth our time because it seems to me this reached a point where it would be best for someone on the OCN management team to respond.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The REP system has always been a very simple concept, you help someone and they show you their thanks for assisting by issuing a REP to you. This further serves to help indicate the members on OCN who are of a helpful nature, this is not to say someone with low REPS is any less important but it does also instill ''Tust'' in the users knowledge they are imparting to a certain extent, though we of course always encourage users to do their own research also.

The REP system has always been about rewarding help and the imparting of knowledge. It is not and never will be a ''Buddy'' system like what Facebook uses as it is essentially a worthless system and would serve no purpose here on OCN.

We use the REP system in conjuction with the Marketplace in order to not only help prevent scams but to also serve as a reward to those who have been helpful on the forums.

While I can see how this can be disappointing to those under 35 Rep points, this is the best balance we can achieve on OCN and with this in mind we are not going to revise the system as it stands now.

Sorry if this is dissapointing but why fix something that is not broken. It is a tried and tested system for the last 10+ Years.

All the best,

E


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How do you find the post using the Search if you don't know what to look for?


Keywords are how I find whatever I'm looking for, but apparently I'm fairly unique in that thought....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Would be fantastic if it worked. As it stands the only effective search aggregate for Overclock.net is through google, which is difficult if not impossible to hone in on a single thread. It's also quite naive to think people know exactly what to search for when they don't know what their problem is.


If a person doesn't know what the problem is, then how would they know if they'd found the solution - regardless of whether or not the post is a different color or something? As it stands, you can search using a description of the issue in the "Search this thread" function. Example: "black screen when gaming" while in a thread for your particular GPU, or "random shutdowns" while in a PSU thread. If you're looking for helpful posts, try searching for "thanks" in a relevant thread, since some people tend to thank the person who gave them helpful info. The moral of this story is this: if you can't be bothered to read any posts besides the exact one that might help you, then you're bound to miss out on A LOT of valuable info that might even help you out with an issue you didn't even realize you could solve.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It is not and never will be a ''Buddy'' system


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The REP system has always been a very simple concept, you help someone and they show you their thanks for assisting by issuing a REP to you. This further serves to help indicate the members on OCN who are of a helpful nature, this is not to say someone with low REPS is any less important but it does also instill ''Tust'' in the users knowledge they are imparting to a certain extent, though we of course always encourage users to do their own research also.


Sounds like a buddy system, to be quite honest. The people who are in the "in crowd" are more credible and trustworthy.

I can't help but notice, do you think it's odd that the people on this site that have the highest rep have the smallest unique rep ratio? Some as low as 1:2?

It's a moot observation. The rep system is not broken.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Sounds like a buddy system, to be quite honest. The people who are in the "in crowd" are more credible and trustworthy.
> 
> I can't help but notice, do you think it's odd that the people on this site that have the highest rep have the smallest unique rep ratio? Some as low as 1:2?
> 
> It's a moot observation. The rep system is not broken.


You become more credible and trustworthy by being credible and trustworthy - helpful, useful, accurate and always helping while expecting nothing in return.

Unique rep is how many different people have Repped you. If someone's ratio is 2 to 1 (half of their total Reps are unique Reps), then that means on average they received 2 reps from each person. I think it's a good sign if someone is being so useful and helpful that they are getting at least 2 Reps from each person they help. Sometimes the person comes up with more questions in the same thread, and if you answer those questions too, you might get another Rep from them.

Sometimes if you only answered 1 question or helped the person with 1 thing but you ended up making multiple posts, they might Rep each post - or many of your posts. So, that results in receiving multiple Reps with only 1 total unique Rep added.

I'm sure I can think of other examples, but I'm sure this is enough to provide a full understanding.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not new here....but I can add my limited thoughts.









I wasn't even aware of the Rep system when I first joined. I didn't really pay attention to it on my profile, or the button at the bottom of a post. It was only after I received my first one that it was even a thought to me.

They aren't really hard to get. TwoCables seems to hit the nail on the head.

Be helpful, don't expect anything in return, and the Reps will follow.

I have given many to users who either answered my question, concern, problem, or pointed me in the right direction. I also give them for say, updates on a certain programs/drivers/software that might be useful to either myself or the thread.

I will also agree...with whomever said to find a owner's thread where you have a lot of knowledge...and pass that on.

OCN to me is my first choice to find answers to issues/advice/etc with anything computer related. I may not find what I'm looking for, but this is normally the first place I look.

Just be helpful...spend some time in the threads where you can be the most helpful...and the Reps will follow.

While the Rep system may not seem perfect, I think it's perfect for OCN!


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You become more credible and trustworthy by being credible and trustworthy - helpful, useful, accurate and always helping while expecting nothing in return.
> 
> Unique rep is how many different people have Repped you. If someone's ratio is 2 to 1 (half of their total Reps are unique Reps), then that means on average they received 2 reps from each person. I think it's a good sign if someone is being so useful and helpful that they are getting at least 2 Reps from each person they help. Sometimes the person comes up with more questions in the same thread, and if you answer those questions too, you might get another Rep from them.
> 
> Sometimes if you only answered 1 question or helped the person with 1 thing but you ended up making multiple posts, they might Rep each post - or many of your posts. So, that results in receiving multiple Reps with only 1 total unique Rep added.
> 
> I'm sure I can think of other examples, but I'm sure this is enough to provide a full understanding.


All very valid points.

But why does that not hold true for users with less overall reputation points? Even for people who have earned credibility to the point of having 100 to 200 reputation points?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> All very valid points.
> 
> But why does that not hold true for users with less overall reputation points? Even for people who have earned credibility to the point of having 100 to 200 reputation points?


My answer to that question is the same answer I just gave. Think about it. Visualize it very thoroughly. If you have 200 Rep and 100 Unique, that means you averaged to receiving 2 reps from each person. If 1 person gives you 200 Rep, then you get 200 Rep and 1 unique Rep.


----------



## naz2

don't worry the marketplace here sucks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naz2*
> 
> don't worry the marketplace here sucks


If you have suggestions or ideas on how to improve it, then you are free to post a thread of your own in the Site Suggestions forum.


----------



## djriful

I used to get REP a lot monthly. Lately, finally got one rep in 2 years.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I used to get REP a lot monthly. Lately, finally got one rep in 2 years.


The rep amount has dropped ever since they change the position.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I used to get REP a lot monthly. Lately, finally got one rep in 2 years.


I looked through the last 2 years of your posts, and I'm sorry to say that I'm not surprised. In the past 2 years, you've only made a small handful of posts that probably should have been Repped. So, you're not exactly always being useful and helpful. It seems like you mostly just have friendly conversations or you ask for help.

I don't think this is your fault though. The same thing is happening to me: this place just doesn't keep me busy like it used to. I'm lucky to have more than 5 threads to catch up on every day (in my Subscriptions). A few years ago, I'd wake up to 20+ threads. Then catching up on them caused me to be busy all day on here. Now? It's almost a joke. I catch up on the couple of threads and then I wait all day and sometimes longer for further replies. It's like, "Sigh.... well, I guess I'm caught up already. That took about 3 minutes of my time."

Some days go by where I have absolutely nothing to do on here. Today has been a little unusual for me. I haven't been able to be this active on OCN throughout a day in a long time. It's not my schedule; it's OCN. I'm always looking for threads I can help in, but I don't see nearly as many that I can help in as I used to. These days, if I want to pass the time on here, I have to find friendly conversations to get involved in or come up with questions of my own. lol


----------



## s13shaka

people trusted bernie madoff

its a disconnect to associate providing answers and good nature

and to further that point the rep system segments and puts users into class systems

include not exclude


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> people trusted bernie madoff
> 
> its a disconnect to associate providing answers and good nature
> 
> and to further that point the rep system segments and puts users into class systems
> 
> include not exclude


I don't agree that the Rep system segments and puts users into class systems. I have never seen it that way because I recognize that even a new member who hasn't even posted yet could potentially be OCN's next best and most useful and helpful person. You can't judge people by how many Reps a person has. I have received help from people before who have no Reputation who gave me the absolute best answer out of everyone. I refuse to judge people by something as trivial as how many Reps they have. The Rep system doesn't cause me to see people as being segmented or put into different classes.

Whether the Rep system actually segments and puts users into class systems is up to you - as I hopefully just explained.


----------



## mongoled

Id like to be able to leave negative rep for forum members who PM you then after you duly oblige they then dont bother to even respond to you!

I had such an experience here, but im not one to just brush it aside!

When I flagged them regards this (in a non provocative way) they went into denial mode and started accusing me of harassing them !










Really wish we could knock people like that for six (sorry this is english term from cricket sport, something akin to hitting a home run in baseball) !


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Id like to be able to leave negative rep for forum members who PM you then after you duly oblige they then dont bother to even respond to you!
> 
> I had such an experience here, but im not one to just brush it aside!
> 
> When I flagged them regards this (in a non provocative way) they went into denial mode and started accusing me of harassing them !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish we could knock people like that for six (sorry this is english term from cricket sport, something akin to hitting a home run in baseball) !


Seriously, if someone asks you for help and you give it to them, they are NOT required to reply to you. That's entirely up to them. This is one small part of expecting nothing in return for helping someone.

Besides, consider that some people are extremely busy and barely have even 1 extra minute per day to spend on here (or some might feel that they are that short on time).

Regardless, what's the harm in sending another PM a few days later asking *in a friendly manner* if the help you gave them was ok and if there is anything else you can do. Of course, it also helps to thank that person for coming to you for help.


----------



## mAs81

Although it's very satisfying to receive REP from someone you helped,for me the feeling of accomplishment after helping out someone is greater than the Rep number..

I've received a lot of help here , and it's my go-to tech forum that I like to be active on..I have the utmost respect for the OCN community because it has helped me out a lot of times,and,more importantly,I have gained knowledge here that I used for myself and others(online or in real life too) and that is something that a REP number,however high or low,won't really make a difference for me..

Sure,I like to be repped as the next guy , but what I'm saying-if I'm saying anything at all really,is that a simple thank you can have the same impact on me than all the rep in the world,knowing that the knowledge I gained here was put at good use..

I don't think that I've been judged,and I know I've never judged someone myself,by the number of flames that they have on top of their avatar..This is a tech forum dealing with a lot of stuff on various platforms,and every suggestion made to one's problem/question should be judged by it's usefulness on that subject and only that ,imo

Just my


----------



## SuperZan

That's just it; if you start to enjoy being a part of the community, and particularly in some of the sub-communities (owners' threads, game threads, etc.) you'll naturally end up participating in group efforts to solve a problem, and you'll naturally end up answering as many questions as you ask. If you're here for the fun of talking to fellow PC enthusiasts, PC gamers, what-have-you, the rep will come naturally. I've never fished for any, nor have I joined any super-cool secret cliques. I just try to offer helpful advice and interesting views to contribute what I can to a forum that I very much enjoy reading thanks to everyone else who's doing the same.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've really been wanting to stay away from this thread and not post... but I can't. Typically when I see rants about rep and the system, it's from people who have histories of not actually being helpful. Example:

User makes a thread about their rig shutting off randomly. After 10-20 posts later of some basic troubleshooting someone asks something specific. That gets the thread on track. Turns out, PSU is shorting out. Then the person who thinks they deserve rep says something like "u shouldv bout the 1200w modle of that unit. youre rig pulls to much for it to hnadle."
That doesn't deserve rep. What does is something like this
People like the TC (who I tried to find one particular post to point but couldn't decide from the many) routinely make several paragraph responses explaining the entirety of the issue and provide multiple resolutions - all while not expecting anything other than the user being put at ease. And as for the thread I linked, shilka has dozens of these threads trying to make people aware that there is more to what they are buying. The entire computer world isn't black and white, and these guys try everything they can to help others. They don't try to gain rep.


----------



## TwoCables

That reminds me: earning Rep isn't only done by helping others who are asking for it; it's also done by simply posting useful content.


----------



## TheReciever

I dont really participate in help threads anymore but thats probably a symptom of not keeping up on the cutting edge anymore. I just get what suits my needs and since 2012-2013 there hasnt been a need to get anything later, plus I am a laptop user. Wrong demographic for this site.

I am in favor of NBR's system concerning its marketplace, though thats not to say they dont have issues. Just like here its high unlikely they publicise those things.

Without that data it would be hard to prove which system is superior.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> That's just it; if you start to enjoy being a part of the community, and particularly in some of the sub-communities (owners' threads, game threads, etc.) you'll naturally end up participating in group efforts to solve a problem, and you'll naturally end up answering as many questions as you ask. If you're here for the fun of talking to fellow PC enthusiasts, PC gamers, what-have-you, the rep will come naturally. I've never fished for any, nor have I joined any super-cool secret cliques. I just try to offer helpful advice and interesting views to contribute what I can to a forum that I very much enjoy reading thanks to everyone else who's doing the same.


I too would not have any negative impressions or thoughts about the rep system if I was as fortunate as you.

Only 31% of your reputation points are unique. You're being repped by the same people a lot.

But the rep system isn't broken. It's not a buddy system and it doesn't favor people who are established.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I too would not have any negative impressions or thoughts about the rep system if I was as fortunate as you.
> 
> Only 31% of your reputation points are unique. You're being repped by the same people a lot.
> 
> But the rep system isn't broken. It's not a buddy system and it doesn't favor people who are established.


What you call fortunate, I call following my own advice. I'm active in several owner's threads where I've been repped more than once by the same person for a variety of reasons.

I don't believe that 'you make your own luck' is a universal truth, but I think it applies fairly well to OCN's rep system.


----------



## looniam

^no, its just your talent for repartee.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> What you call fortunate, I call following my own advice. I'm active in several owner's threads where I've been repped more than once by the same person for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I don't believe that 'you make your own luck' is a universal truth, but I think it applies fairly well to OCN's rep system.


Correct.

You have established yourself and found a way to gain reputation in a way that is not necessarily intrinsic to the reputation system's intent.

However, I'm over thinking it. Overclock.net in its current state is a small pond. Only a percentage of that small pond presses the rep button. It makes sense that you're being repped by the same people.


----------



## TheReciever

Getting a lot of rep from the similar circle is not uncommon. After all some of us only pay attention to specific sub threads.

After all its not like our members are all knowing, we tend to cohabitate where confident, and ask for help where were not.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

My last bit of rep I've received was the same person repping me 5 times. I was in the thread for a short while trying to work with him through several steps. We were able to reach a resolution fairly quickly, so this user repped each one of my posts. That being said, I have no way of knowing it was actually the same person, it's just my assumption.

Point is, when you spend time (even across days or weeks) with people trying to help them, they will give you multiple instances of rep. And if later on they have another issue, they may tag you or send you a PM when they need more advice. This has actually happened to me more than once.
Unique rep has it's merits, but don't dismiss anything if their unique count is a low ratio.


----------



## JackCY

I don't think it's that bad, I checked my rep for the first time and while I do post more than OP I don't make it a habbit to collect rep somehow. And neither does all of it come from clubs or helping people only. Half of it is from the news and other hardware discussions. Would not even say some of the rep is from something useful, it can just be funny, or someone thinks it's true as well, sort of people may use the rep system as a "like"/"agree" system but that would happen to any system used really.

If you really want you could probably get the what was it 35 rep? In a week or two by participating especially by sharing useful info and helping people even with the most silly or common problems.

I can definitely agree with the above that people will even PM you later with some specific topics, either for posted pictures of something that is not common or for engaging in a specific topic such as when you buy new hardware and post about your experiences, other options and participate in the discussion with others who are looking for the same and similar products.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In the end of the day Rep+ system here means nothing.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In the end of the day Rep+ system here means nothing.


A person with 5 flames and a person with zero flames are not created equal.

Your flames are synonymous with being more credible, more knowledgeable and more involved.

You have been _rewarded_ with 5 blue orbs placed between your username and avatar as a way to display your _popularity/reputation_.

They are quite literally implemented to give your posts more attention. As is the nature of all flair.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> A person with 5 flames and a person with zero flames are not created equal.
> 
> Your flames are synonymous with being more credible, more knowledgeable and more involved.
> 
> You have been _rewarded_ with 5 blue orbs placed between your username and avatar as a way to display your _popularity/reputation_.
> 
> They are quite literally implemented to give your posts more attention. As is the nature of all flair.


*cough* edit avatar with more flames


----------



## malzmidx

Try reddit.com/r/hardwareswap . Much better market place (sorry







) , lower prices, better liquidity as there are much much more members. Some parts here have stayed for much longer, although at the same price they may have sold by now on hardware swap.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *cough* edit avatar with more flames


I think that falls under misrepresentation in the terms of service.

I remember getting an infraction for it in like 2005.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Past year or so i've found myself posting in more news threads than anything. I feel like people don't ask for help here like they use to.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Past year or so i've found myself posting in more news threads than anything. I feel like people don't ask for help here like they use to.


Not a perception. Very much a reality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


Witness me.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I think that falls under misrepresentation in the terms of service.
> 
> I remember getting an infraction for it in like 2005.


I thought so too, but you could make your own flame, different design, color, etc.
Personally I don't even know where the flames come from, my guess is post count. And they are quite useless GUI feature anyway if you ask me.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> A person with 5 flames and a person with zero flames are not created equal.
> 
> Your flames are synonymous with being more credible, more knowledgeable and more involved.
> 
> You have been _rewarded_ with 5 blue orbs placed between your username and avatar as a way to display your _popularity/reputation_.
> 
> They are quite literally implemented to give your posts more attention. As is the nature of all flair.


Whether you believe it or not, most of the people around here ignore those flames.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I thought so too, but you could make your own flame, different design, color, etc.
> Personally I don't even know where the flames come from, my guess is post count. And they are quite useless GUI feature anyway if you ask me.


They come from rep count. Think you need 750 for 5.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Whether you believe it or not, most of the people around here ignore those flames.


There's not really anything to believe. The only reason those flames exist is because their posts were noticed and repped, often.

What you and I both know is that we can name off-the-top-of-our-heads 5 members that possess 5 flames that submit awesome, original posts.

Can you easily name five members who have zero flames yet constantly provide awesome, original posts?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Seriously, if someone asks you for help and you give it to them, they are NOT required to reply to you. That's entirely up to them. This is one small part of expecting nothing in return for helping someone.
> 
> Besides, consider that some people are extremely busy and barely have even 1 extra minute per day to spend on here (or some might feel that they are that short on time).
> 
> Regardless, what's the harm in sending another PM a few days later asking *in a friendly manner* if the help you gave them was ok and if there is anything else you can do. Of course, it also helps to thank that person for coming to you for help.


Hang on a sec, in my opinion its common courtesy to respond back to someone who has gone out of there way to assist you.

Of course thats my opinion, a simple thank you would suffice.

The argument regards being busy is a two edge sword, its not about expecting 'nothing in return' as its my understanding that this forum is not a charity but a community support forum, key word being community.










But I respect your opinion, just dont agree with you thats its OK for someone to totally blank you after requesting assistance with something, for me that is just being rude.

Though you do have a good point by following it up with a friendly PM, thats something thats probably missing from my tool set as often I let my emotions over rule my brain, lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hang on a sec, in my opinion its common courtesy to respond back to someone who has gone out of there way to assist you.


*If you aren't expecting anything in return,*, then you aren't going to cop that piss-poor attitude if you don't get a response. If you think I don't get it, then here's proof that I do: I have helped many people via PMs over the years where *to this day* I still don't know if I actually helped them because I never received a reply (or sometimes they replied but they just left me hanging at some point), but I'm not going to let that bother me because I made my best attempt to help them and that's all that matters to me. I'm not selfish enough to be like, "What the hell? *Reply!!!!!* I'M WAITING!!!!!!!!" lol This isn't about me. It's about them. If they want to fall silent from my perspective, then that's their business.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Of course thats my opinion, a simple thank you would suffice.


That's selfish. Sorry. Yes, it is nice to be thanked when you help someone, *but not everyone knows how to show their gratitude.* Some people aren't comfortable showing their gratitude! If you're expecting a thank-you, then you're expecting something in return, and that's selfish. When you help someone, keep one thing in mind: it's not about you. You're choosing to serve that person. Whether they show their gratitude is their choice. Don't expect anything in return. Seriously: expect nothing! If you expect nothing, then you're simply happy to help. Period.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> The argument regards being busy is a two edge sword, its not about expecting 'nothing in return' as its my understanding that this forum is not a charity but a community support forum, key word being community.


This doesn't only apply to this forum. Why should it? It's all human interaction. It's all the same. If I hold the door for someone in some public place, I don't expect a thank-you. I chose to help them. Whether they show any gratitude is up to them. I did what I wanted to do and that's the end of it. I am simply happy to help. My reason for helping someone is, I want to help them. I don't help in order to get gratitude. I get my reward from making the attempt to help. I don't need to be shown gratitude. Yes, it would literally suck to go through life helping one person after another and never being acknowledged, but fortunately that isn't how it is. Some people do show their gratitude, and so I never get tired of helping others. Again, I'm not talking about just this forum. I'm talking about life in general.

Yes, I have held many a door for people and received nothing but silence. Do I care? Why should I? Are we not on this planet to help one another? Now, for the record, yes I do show my gratitude if someone helps me. I make sure they know I am very grateful, but that doesn't mean I need gratitude shown to me if I help people. After all, when I'm helping others, it's not about me; it's about them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> But I respect your opinion, just dont agree with you thats its OK for someone to totally blank you after requesting assistance with something, for me that is just being rude.


I never said that I don't think it's rude. I think you're totally misunderstanding me. I'm just saying that if someone doesn't acknowledge me at all after I gave them the help they requested, then that's their business. However, when it comes to seemingly being ignored on a forum whether it's in a thread or in PMs, it's always a good idea to send another message (post or a PM) a few days later just to make sure. Many a time have I done that only to find that the person didn't even know I responded and tried to give them any help, or they haven't been back yet, or they were too busy to type the kind of response they wanted to type up, or whatever... It's called "following up". If you help someone, follow up with them a few days later to see how it's going. You don't have to get upset. Just be friendly. It's not hard if you are truly trying to help them!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Though you do have a good point by following it up with a friendly PM, thats something thats probably missing from my tool set as often I let my emotions over rule my brain, lol


It's not something you should have to think about. If you *TRULY* want to help that person, then you will do these things *naturally* (again, you will never even have to think about it).

In case it's not obvious, yes, it really pisses me off that people can let even a tiny bit of selfishness enter into their decision to help someone. Remember, when you're helping someone, *it's not about you!*

Have you ever been helped by someone who was obviously expecting something in return even though they were *volunteering* to help you? What did it feel like? It sucks! Right? Right.


----------



## s13shaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't agree that the Rep system segments and puts users into class systems. I have never seen it that way because I recognize that even a new member who hasn't even posted yet could potentially be OCN's next best and most useful and helpful person. You can't judge people by how many Reps a person has. I have received help from people before who have no Reputation who gave me the absolute best answer out of everyone. I refuse to judge people by something as trivial as how many Reps they have. The Rep system doesn't cause me to see people as being segmented or put into different classes.
> 
> Whether the Rep system actually segments and puts users into class systems is up to you - as I hopefully just explained.


no, you are wrong.

I shouldnt have to be forced to put the circle block through the circle hole if I only have a square block. Different folks, different strokes which means you exclude people when you only give them one avenue to the goal.

I shouldnt be expected to do something that is beyond my means in the first place, excluding thus person.


----------



## s13shaka

if it isnt in my nature to help people to begin with I shouldnt be forced to do something that is beyond my character in the first place.

its akin to someone asking if theres a doctor in the building, points to the first person they see and say 'you could be a doctor, because if one human is thusly all humans can be that'

asinine


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> no, you are wrong.
> 
> I shouldnt have to be forced to put the circle block through the circle hole if I only have a square block. Different folks, different strokes which means you exclude people when you only give them one avenue to the goal.
> 
> I shouldnt be expected to do something that is beyond my means in the first place, excluding thus person.


I'm wrong? How is that even possible? I was just stating my opinion and perspective on it. As I said, I don't agree with you. I have never seen it the way you see it. Does that mean I think you're wrong? No. I just think your way of seeing it is too negative.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> if it isnt in my nature to help people to begin with I shouldnt be forced to do something that is beyond my character in the first place.
> 
> its akin to someone asking if theres a doctor in the building, points to the first person they see and say 'you could be a doctor, because if one human is thusly all humans can be that'
> 
> asinine


Um...... ok? Then don't get Rep. I don't care. You have to do what works best for you. If all you want to do is take, take, take and never give, then that's your business. Overclock.net isn't the only forum on the internet and OCN's marketplace isn't the only marketplace either. If you don't like the way things are here, then maybe you'll be happier somewhere else.


----------



## TheReciever

To be fair, plenty are.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> if it isnt in my nature to help people to begin with I shouldnt be forced to do something that is beyond my character in the first place.
> 
> its akin to someone asking if theres a doctor in the building, points to the first person they see and say 'you could be a doctor, because if one human is thusly all humans can be that'
> 
> asinine


If you don't want to help people, then accept the fact that you won't be building rep, and will therefore be excluded from anything on OCN with a rep requirement - it is totally your choice.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> To be fair, plenty are.


Plenty are what?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you don't want to help people, then accept the fact that you won't be building rep, and will therefore be excluded from anything on OCN with a rep requirement - it is totally your choice.


Exactly, and I most certainly would never want to do business with someone on here who doesn't want to help their fellow OCN members.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't agree that the Rep system segments and puts users into class systems. I have never seen it that way because I recognize that even a new member who hasn't even posted yet could potentially be OCN's next best and most useful and helpful person. You can't judge people by how many Reps a person has. I have received help from people before who have no Reputation who gave me the absolute best answer out of everyone. I refuse to judge people by something as trivial as how many Reps they have. The Rep system doesn't cause me to see people as being segmented or put into different classes.
> 
> Whether the Rep system actually segments and puts users into class systems is up to you - as I hopefully just explained.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are wrong.
> 
> *I shouldnt have to be forced to put the circle block through the circle hole if I only have a square block*. Different folks, different strokes which means you exclude people *when you only give them one avenue to the goal.*
> 
> I shouldnt be expected to do something that is beyond my means in the first place, excluding thus person.
Click to expand...

So you are incapable of helping people? We do have an off topic section then, you don't have to worry about rep there.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Plenty are what?


What else?

Happier elsewhere


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So you are incapable of helping people? We do have an off topic section then, you don't have to worry about rep there.


I think I just realized what he's saying. I think he's saying he hates the fact that a member cannot participate in the OCN Marketplace until they get 35 Rep and he also hates *how* a person must get 35 Rep. So, I think he's feeling that he is forced to help others on here in one way or another just so he can participate in the OCN Marketplace.

If I'm right, then all I can say is this:

Too bad. That's how it works on here. So, if you don't like it, then go somewhere else. It doesn't matter how strongly feel about it or how strongly you state your opinion (or how many times you state it), you're not going to get OCN Management to change how it works. So far, we have only seen a fraction of 1% of the community say they don't like how it works. Everyone else seems to be fine with it. So, you can either stay here and forget about participating in the OCN Marketplace due to the fact that you won't (or can't?) do what it takes to get 35 Rep, or you can do what it takes to get 35 Rep, or you can go somewhere else. You can't expect to gain the privilege of participating in the OCN Marketplace if you refuse to be useful. If it's not in your nature to be useful or if you hate helping others, then go to eBay.


----------



## steelbom

Is it so hard to spend a little extra time helping a few people on a topic you know a lot about in order to "get qualified" to use the marketplace? Sure you may not want to, but if you want to use the marketplace that's the only option you have.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It should also be noted that OCN staff has stated on this issue before. I'd like to find a post from Enterprise or Admin, but that might take me a little. The entire purpose of the 35 rep is to make sure those who are going to use the marketplace are people who have been involved in the community. This is a great barrier against abuse.


----------



## Triniboi82

OP I feel your pain, 30 rep checking in


----------



## Cybertox

To say the truth, even if you had the required reputation. You would realize that the OCN marketplace is far from being a good place to buy/sell things.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> To say the truth, even if you had the required reputation. You would realize that the OCN marketplace is far from being a good place to buy/sell things.


You have no trader ratings, so I don't see how you could know what it's like to participate in the OCN marketplace. Are you just going by what others have said? I haven't had any bad experiences, and I personally haven't seen anyone reporting any bad experiences.

I will tell you this much: I would rather buy a used product from a reputable OCN member than some unknown person somewhere else. I would also be more comfortable selling my stuff to someone on here - or trading.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You have no trader ratings, so I don't see how you could know what it's like to participate in the OCN marketplace. Are you just going by what others have said? I haven't had any bad experiences, and I personally haven't seen anyone reporting any bad experiences.


The fact that I have no trader feedback is the exact reason why the OCN marketplace is not the ideal place for anything related to selling or buying things.

If you are located in Europe and not in North America, then it is even worse. OCN simply does not have enough traffic and participants in order to be a good enough marketplace.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The fact that I have no trader feedback is the exact reason why the OCN marketplace is not the ideal place for anything related to selling or buying things.
> 
> If you are located in Europe and not in North America, then it is even worse. OCN simply does not have enough traffic and participants in order to be a good enough marketplace.


No one ever said that it's the ideal place. It is simply an option that exists. For some of us on here, it's not the ideal place, but for others it is. Its existence and the fact that 35 Rep is required in order to use it means nothing toward whether it's the ideal marketplace for everyone to use. It also doesn't mean that it should be the ideal place for everyone to use.


----------



## xTesla1856

Y'all just have to step up your game


----------



## TheHorse

This forum has honestly become pretty useless. It's turned into a bunch of 14 year olds coming home after school and circlejerking about the hardware and games mommy buys them. I never get help with anything anymore. People never appreciate helpful posts so I've stopped making them.

There's better places than here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> This forum has honestly become pretty useless. It's turned into a bunch of 14 year olds coming home after school and circlejerking about the hardware and games mommy buys them. I never get help with anything anymore. People never appreciate helpful posts so I've stopped making them.
> 
> There's better places than here.


I think a part of the problem may be that far more people in that age group have easy access to the internet all day, every day regardless of where they are. There are indeed far more young teenagers and kids on here than ever before. Since Overclock.net has created a reputation as being the best, most of them find their way here one way or another. Unfortunately, no, OCN is nowhere near as good as it was 5+ years ago.

Now, while I enjoy being able to help these kids out when I can, I do admit that I would love to find a forum where it's a lot like OCN was 6-8 years ago or more. What places do you know of that are better than OCN? I haven't looked around or tried any places because I have always found it hard to believe that any place could be better than here (which I admit is a depressing thought... heh).


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think a part of the problem may be that far more people in that age group have easy access to the internet all day, every day regardless of where they are. There are indeed far more young teenagers and kids on here than ever before. Since Overclock.net has created a reputation as being the best, most of them find their way here one way or another. Unfortunately, no, OCN is nowhere near as good as it was 5+ years ago.
> 
> Now, while I enjoy being able to help these kids out when I can, I do admit that I would love to find a forum where it's a lot like OCN was 6-8 years ago or more. What places do you know of that are better than OCN? I haven't looked around or tried any places because I have always found it hard to believe that any place could be better than here (which I admit is a depressing thought... heh).


The fact is that no forum or site is as good as it was 5 years ago, at least for enthusiast hardware. A lot of people lack the attention span to comprehend the long walls of text that come out of proper testing. Video is the predominant format for this data and most of out is produced by people who are trying to make a living atit, and those people have figured out long copy doesn't sell views.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You have no trader ratings, so I don't see how you could know what it's like to participate in the OCN marketplace. Are you just going by what others have said? I haven't had any bad experiences, and I personally haven't seen anyone reporting any bad experiences.
> 
> I will tell you this much: I would rather buy a used product from a reputable OCN member than some unknown person somewhere else. I would also be more comfortable selling my stuff to someone on here - or trading.


I agree ive had nothing but good experiences with the ocn market place buying and selling.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think a part of the problem may be that far more people in that age group have easy access to the internet all day, every day regardless of where they are. There are indeed far more young teenagers and kids on here than ever before. Since Overclock.net has created a reputation as being the best, most of them find their way here one way or another. Unfortunately, no, OCN is nowhere near as good as it was 5+ years ago.
> 
> Now, while I enjoy being able to help these kids out when I can, I do admit that I would love to find a forum where it's a lot like OCN was 6-8 years ago or more. What places do you know of that are better than OCN? I haven't looked around or tried any places because I have always found it hard to believe that any place could be better than here (which I admit is a depressing thought... heh).


I think its up to those that have been around to keep making meaningful and helpful posts. It is up to us to instill the culture and proper technique regarding testing and what overclocking really is. Also to promote all of those great modding ideas you see here. I know i still am drawn to the modding section and love seeing the new ideas.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> I think its up to those that have been around to keep making meaningful and helpful posts. It is up to us to instill the culture and proper technique regarding testing and what overclocking really is. Also to promote all of those great modding ideas you see here. I know i still am drawn to the modding section and love seeing the new ideas.


Yeah, I think it would be very difficult for me to leave, if not impossible.


----------



## amstech

The Rep system works fine, TwoCables is right.
As far as the online marketplace here I might be selling my Proteus Core soon, ready to go back to the DeathAdder...any takers?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Is it so hard to spend a little extra time helping a few people on a topic you know a lot about in order to "get qualified" to use the marketplace? Sure you may not want to, but if you want to use the marketplace that's the only option you have.


There is a good reason the rep requirement are there for sellers. For those ppl willing to scam other members, its a tough wall to climb. They would rather not do it for the effort. Yes, you get less sellers in the marketplace, but also much less thieves. Is it the best system? No, but its also a good indication of the member's standing in the community. I do not think its a 'buddy system'. I give ppl more credit than that. I take each comment on its own merit no matter who the commentor and I believe everyone does the same. Rep=reputation.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Things have changes on OCN over the years for better and for worse. I wont sit here and preach that there is nothing to be improved upon as there is always something that can be better. I myself most recently have been working on making some changes round these parts in order to make sure that we are having the best possible experience and there will be more on that in due course.

One thing however that will be hard for anyone to change is the demographic of users we see. Technology as a whole is no longer the ''Adults'' game. It have filtered down to the much younger, as such you have to expect the younger guys to end up on places like OCN or other forums, it is something that cannot be stopped. Personally I have no problem with the younger guys joining the game here. We have systems in place to make sure that we are educating these users both in terms of behaviour and knowledge. People say ''OMG OCN Is not the same as it was 5 Years ago'', but while we accept some of the responsibility of the negatives over that time (Platform changes etc) we have to realise that everything changes and you cannot expect everything to stay the same, it is just not realistic. HOWEVER we do try and keep to the roots of what OCN is while moving forward and staying current.

Please remember that as for the Marketplace, this is a casual Marketplace and not a core goal of the community as a whole, however in the future I may look to make changes to make the Marketplace more enticing.

I personally will always do what is best for the community and the site as whole even though I know that I will fail to please all.


----------



## keikei

If you just want to sell and not participate in the community, there are better sites for that purpose. Don't blame the system because you don't want to make the effort.


----------



## Spacedinvader

I don't actually know how many I have...









Edit: Oh, cool, 83 and a flame!









Edit 2: I'm probably guilty of not giving rep out. Probably owe shilka and TwoCables a few


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Things have changes on OCN over the years for better and for worse. I wont sit here and preach that there is nothing to be improved upon as there is always something that can be better. I myself most recently have been working on making some changes round these parts in order to make sure that we are having the best possible experience and there will be more on that in due course.
> 
> One thing however that will be hard for anyone to change is the demographic of users we see. Technology as a whole is no longer the ''Adults'' game. It have filtered down to the much younger, as such you have to expect the younger guys to end up on places like OCN or other forums, it is something that cannot be stopped. Personally I have no problem with the younger guys joining the game here. We have systems in place to make sure that we are educating these users both in terms of behaviour and knowledge. People say ''OMG OCN Is not the same as it was 5 Years ago'', but while we accept some of the responsibility of the negatives over that time (Platform changes etc) we have to realise that everything changes and you cannot expect everything to stay the same, it is just not realistic. HOWEVER we do try and keep to the roots of what OCN is while moving forward and staying current.
> 
> Please remember that as for the Marketplace, this is a casual Marketplace and not a core goal of the community as a whole, however in the future I may look to make changes to make the Marketplace more enticing.
> 
> I personally will always do what is best for the community and the site as whole even though I know that I will fail to please all.


Younger users aren't necessarily a bad thing. No one is born at age 30+. I used to be a teenager posting on early tech forums back in the day, it's part of how I learned. I'm pretty sure there are teenage users on OCN today who will reminisce about the good old days 15-20 years from now.

I think the frustration some have with younger users is that they aren't always as patient and want quicker solutions. The fact is they can usually get those quicker solutions, but the patience is probably about the same (patience usually comes with age).

I don't think we can fault younger users for reaping the benefits of UEFI BIOSes etc, just educate them.


----------



## Megaman_90

Even if you are helpful not everyone is going to give you rep. Its good training for the real world IT field trust me.









Most new members who build an account here to help them fix an issue don't even know the system is there usually.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Things have changes on OCN over the years for better and for worse. I wont sit here and preach that there is nothing to be improved upon as there is always something that can be better. I myself most recently have been working on making some changes round these parts in order to make sure that we are having the best possible experience and there will be more on that in due course.
> 
> One thing however that will be hard for anyone to change is the demographic of users we see. Technology as a whole is no longer the ''Adults'' game. It have filtered down to the much younger, as such you have to expect the younger guys to end up on places like OCN or other forums, it is something that cannot be stopped. Personally I have no problem with the younger guys joining the game here. We have systems in place to make sure that we are educating these users both in terms of behaviour and knowledge. People say ''OMG OCN Is not the same as it was 5 Years ago'', but while we accept some of the responsibility of the negatives over that time (Platform changes etc) we have to realise that everything changes and you cannot expect everything to stay the same, it is just not realistic. HOWEVER we do try and keep to the roots of what OCN is while moving forward and staying current.
> 
> Please remember that as for the Marketplace, this is a casual Marketplace and not a core goal of the community as a whole, however in the future I may look to make changes to make the Marketplace more enticing.
> 
> I personally will always do what is best for the community and the site as whole even though I know that I will fail to please all.
> 
> 
> 
> Younger users aren't necessarily a bad thing. No one is born at age 30+. I used to be a teenager posting on early tech forums back in the day, it's part of how I learned. I'm pretty sure there are teenage users on OCN today who will reminisce about the good old days 15-20 years from now.
> 
> I think the frustration some have with younger users is that they aren't always as patient and want quicker solutions. The fact is they can usually get those quicker solutions, but the patience is probably about the same (patience usually comes with age).
> 
> I don't think we can fault younger users for reaping the benefits of UEFI BIOSes etc, just educate them.
Click to expand...

I encourage the younger generation to join in and sign up and start working on their knowledge base. As you say, much of the frustration comes from the impatience and maturity level, both of which we can always help build with them if they are willing.


----------



## fbmowner

I feel your pain a bit friend but I do understand where OCN is coming from it has it's up and downs. I can only hope I acquire the rep needed to post again, Sadly I've had to go to the ebay or shady craigslist way to sell my old hardware but in a way it motivates me to sit on the forum and looks for people with problems that I can help them with, but often times I do not feel I have enough know how to help that person out, but over time it will come. Goodluck!


----------



## candy_van

If you post in areas of the forum where you have solid knowledge base, or even just point people in the right direction enough it will come.
Keep an eye on new/unanswered posts and keep at it









I will agree the marketplace has become significantly less active over the past few years, but the rep requirement existed back then too.


----------



## Dillmiester

I had this same problem where I was a member for a couple years but lacked the sufficient rep. I was given the suggestion to reply to people having an issue that was unanswered, (which if you use the live view is even easier to get it fast). They were right because I had the rep I believe the same day, many times the user will rep everyone in the thread regardless of if you actually helped solve the issue.

This serves multiple purposes when you really think about why its done.

It filters out a large margin of unscrupulous individuals looking to do a quick scam because they have to go to the trouble to accumulate it, its time consuming, (which your gonna get faster if its meaningful posts.) Its shows at least somewhat a commitment to the community and if you wanna use this for free to make money you gotta pay your dues so to speak.

However I was scammed by a user that was a member on here as well as Hard OCP.

At the end of the day it still doesn't offer any true protection from being scammed if the scammer is dedicated enough.


----------



## blaze2210

Sometimes, its not even about having the knowledge to help someone, but being able to ask a question that may help others with being able to get to the solution to the original person's issue - I've been repped for this a couple of times.... At the end of it all, just like in real life, you may or may not get thanked for the help you give. Life goes on though....


----------



## ACleverName

I cant recall correctly is the 35 rep needed to post to sell or to have messages to state " hey im looking for so and so hardware"?


----------



## TheReciever

post to sell

You can still post in the wanted ads I believe


----------



## ACleverName

O snap thanks!


----------



## TheReciever

To be specific I mean you can respond to wanted ads


----------



## TwoCables

35 Rep is required to sell, create trades, or ask for appraisals. With 0 rep, you can buy, and I *think* you can respond to a trade and complete a trade (but I'm not certain about that because my gut feeling is trading should require 35 Rep, period).


----------



## ACleverName

What about looking for one specific piece of hardware like a motherboard is what im trying to find.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACleverName*
> 
> What about looking for one specific piece of hardware like a motherboard is what im trying to find.


You don't need any Rep to browse the marketplace. Just review the marketplace rules.


----------



## ACleverName

Looks like a negative on posting wanted items, o well thanks capn.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACleverName*
> 
> Looks like a negative on posting wanted items, o well thanks capn.


hehe 'capn'.  You're welcome.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

TwoCables you should donate some Reps.


----------



## stangflyer

I am 53 yrs. old and have been building my own, friends and family pc's since 1996 or so. I like coming here because you never know what you will learn. More importantly is when you can help out a member that has a problem they cannot fix. I came in 2013 but was a member of another forum since 2003.

Two weeks ago in that other forum, two members had the same issue with there pc and I was able to respond with the exact fix that took care of their problem. I saw that fix on these forums the week before.

We have all had our times where we have pulled our hair out trying to fix something and many times you can find the fixes on these forums. I have given out advice and taken advice on many subjects. Just think of it of hundreds of people putting their heads together to fix an issue.









I do not make a lot of posts here but I would like to think the ones I do make are meaningful. But if I can help someone I will always post.

The "other" forum I have been on since 2003 I only have 1500 posts!


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> If you just want to sell and not participate in the community, there are better sites for that purpose. Don't blame the system because you don't want to make the effort.


Most of the time, the reason I have forgone helping someone is that I didn't have the right amount of knowledge to be able to do so. I'd only have maybe 1/4 of what was needed, and I'd see that someone else had already offered a great reply and mine would be lacking and redundant in comparison. And thus, pointless. By most people's standards I may be pretty good with computers but there is always someone posting who specializes in the question that is being asked. And by the time I come along, the specialist has given an excellent reply. Or, if that isn't the case and I was qualified to help, I'm out of date cause I haven't followed that particular aspect of the hobby in few years and I've got some brushing up to do before I could help. I could do it sure, but likely somebody beats me to the punch and its a little... (inappropriate? unwanted? goofy?) to just post redundant crap that nobody needs. I'll start making more of an effort, if nothing else just to help people, but I don't hold out any hope that it will get me anywhere. I know it won't, not in any kind of reasonable timeframe. With the time that I can put into it, in 5 more years I *might* have enough rep to use the classifieds section.

A couple of other things though.

1. A few people brought this up and I find that I have to agree with them. Looking through it, the classifieds section does look pretty poorly implemented. Reminds me of something from 2005. Doesn't stop me from needing to use them.

2. A few people also mentioned that there are better places for computer parts classifieds. I would like to get some recommendations for such places. I'm referring to places that may be a lot better, but aren't the big name places that everyone knows like craigslist and ebay.


----------



## candy_van

I understand where you're coming from. When I first signed up here I was pretty intimidated actually and didn't want to post on certain things.
Bottom line is there's always going to be someone who's more knowledgeable than you, but that doesn't mean you can't help either or point them in the right direction (guides, sites, heck even another member here).

The suggestion made for hardware reselling was for Reddit, haven't used that myself TBH but I may look into it as the marketplace here (like I said earlier) has slowed down considerably.


----------



## TwoCables

All you have to do is get into the mindset of being useful and helpful. Do it because it's the right thing to do, not because you want to get 35 Rep or more. I think I have proven hundreds or perhaps thousands of times that you don't have to be an expert on something in order to be so useful or helpful that the person gives you a Rep for it. Just be helpful and useful. Of course, if you really don't care about being useful or helpful, then you are unlikely to do what it takes to make someone want to give you a Rep.


----------



## KaffieneKing

I have a similar amount of posts as you, all I do is stay on a few threads and whilst looking at everyones builds if someone asks a question I answer it.

Sometimes people just want to know an opinion like 'What are the best case/radiator fans?' and I answer with my favourite ones.

This got me thinking how much rep I have and looked through it, admittedly its not all for helpful posts, but most are either helping people piece together builds, giving basic watercooling advice or answering questions about hardware I have.


----------



## The Pook

Help the people no one else is helping. Pretty quick way to acquire dat rep.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 
> 
> Help the people no one else is helping. Pretty quick way to acquire dat rep.


^This, definitely this.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 35 Rep is required to sell, create trades, or ask for appraisals. With 0 rep, you can buy, and I *think* you can respond to a trade and complete a trade (but I'm not certain about that because my gut feeling is trading should require 35 Rep, period).


From my understanding the 35 rep is required to create posts in the marketplace/appraisals. This does not limit you from replying to wanted ads, for sale ads, or trade ads. Nothing says the creator of the thread has to do a deal with anyone who replies to the thread either. If they want to take the risk and do a trade or deal with a user that has limited or no rep, that is on the thread poster and not OCN. I myself have risked it a few times for no trader rep, and limited forum rep users and haven't been burned yet but i usually go with caution and ask for other sources of rep before a deal is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Most of the time, the reason I have forgone helping someone is that I didn't have the right amount of knowledge to be able to do so. I'd only have maybe 1/4 of what was needed, and I'd see that someone else had already offered a great reply and mine would be lacking and redundant in comparison. And thus, pointless. By most people's standards I may be pretty good with computers but there is always someone posting who specializes in the question that is being asked. And by the time I come along, the specialist has given an excellent reply. Or, if that isn't the case and I was qualified to help, I'm out of date cause I haven't followed that particular aspect of the hobby in few years and I've got some brushing up to do before I could help. I could do it sure, but likely somebody beats me to the punch and its a little... (inappropriate? unwanted? goofy?) to just post redundant crap that nobody needs. I'll start making more of an effort, if nothing else just to help people, but I don't hold out any hope that it will get me anywhere. I know it won't, not in any kind of reasonable timeframe. With the time that I can put into it, in 5 more years I *might* have enough rep to use the classifieds section.
> 
> A couple of other things though.
> 
> 1. A few people brought this up and I find that I have to agree with them. Looking through it, the classifieds section does look pretty poorly implemented. Reminds me of something from 2005. Doesn't stop me from needing to use them.
> 
> 2. A few people also mentioned that there are better places for computer parts classifieds. I would like to get some recommendations for such places. I'm referring to places that may be a lot better, but aren't the big name places that everyone knows like craigslist and ebay.


answer to 2: I usually list hardware on OCN, facebook electronics groups (that gets you local most of the time), and craigslist. It amazes me how well some of the facebook groups work as long as you go into any deal with caution as facebook makes it too easy to block someone after ripping them off and there is no rep system, much like craigslist.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> From my understanding the 35 rep is required to create posts in the marketplace/appraisals. This does not limit you from replying to wanted ads, for sale ads, or trade ads. Nothing says the creator of the thread has to do a deal with anyone who replies to the thread either. If they want to take the risk and do a trade or deal with a user that has limited or no rep, that is on the thread poster and not OCN. I myself have risked it a few times for no trader rep, and limited forum rep users and haven't been burned yet but i usually go with caution and ask for other sources of rep before a deal is done.


You said the same thing I did, only in a different way.


----------



## The Pook

Anybody remember the old rep system? The more rep you had, the more you gave to people







"Rep power" or something.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 
> 
> Help the people no one else is helping. Pretty quick way to acquire dat rep.


Absolutely. This is really the only thing I look at on here other than my Subscriptions and Private Messages. So when I log in, I catch up on any subscribed threads and private messages if I have any, and then I get caught up on the Unanswered Threads. When I'm all caught up, I'm done with OCN for a few minutes or a few hours. I check Unanswered frequently throughout each day because I want to stay caught up. I find someone to help nearly every day.

So yeah, the Unanswered section is probably my secret. I don't know. All I know is, the only thing that I care about is making sure I have helped everyone I can help and I'm forced to ignore the rest.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> You said the same thing I did, only in a different way.


indeed i did. I just wanted to explain it from my perspective and provide a little input from what I have done in the past pertaining to the marketplace.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Anybody remember the old rep system? The more rep you had, the more you gave to people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rep power" or something.


You know, I think I was here for that. It's vaguely familiar.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help the people no one else is helping. Pretty quick way to acquire dat rep.


Pffft slow on the draw good sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Anybody remember the old rep system? The more rep you had, the more you gave to people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rep power" or something.


Hmm I don't remember this or at least didn't realize it at the time, Duckie Ho must have blown people up good though lol.
I do remember OT having it, but honestly it was a good decision to remove that.


----------



## KSIMP88

Rep system is pointless. I'm guessing the majority of posts here are mobile now, and mobile view doesn't show rep. And rep can be overlooked easily on a full system anyways because it is so small.

New members who joined back before huddler knew about it and used it. Now? Many new members don't use it or care about it.

I say delete it. I'd prefer an answer rating system like I've seen on other sites. And we get points based on how many good answers we've given.

Back in my day, I helped CRASH once, and got over 100 rep from his rep power I think lol


----------



## XanderTheGoober

The biggest gripe I have is that users are not allowed to "ask" for rep. So even if I provide a thorough answer to someone's thread I can't do as they do on other forums and say something along the lines of, "If this information has helped you please provide rep" Other forums do this often seen as "mark as answer" or "mark as helpful" Even pointing a new user to the rep section in the TOS can be viewed as asking for rep and then you get reprimanded for it.


----------



## SpykeZ

Just do what I did, go to the unanswered threads. Most are questions of people needing help, if you don't know the answer, maybe look into it for them with your google-fu.



Took me about a week to get over 50 rep


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> The biggest gripe I have is that users are not allowed to "ask" for rep. So even if I provide a thorough answer to someone's thread I can't do as they do on other forums and say something along the lines of, "If this information has helped you please provide rep" Other forums do this often seen as "mark as answer" or "mark as helpful" Even pointing a new user to the rep section in the TOS can be viewed as asking for rep and then you get reprimanded for it.


So, you don't understand why we're not allowed to ask for Rep?


----------



## szeged

just post sarcastic/funny comments in the news section.

it seems to work.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, you don't understand why we're not allowed to ask for Rep?


I am fairly sure i understand why, that doesn't mean I have to completely agree with it








I would be more than happy to hear your explanation though for the sake of education for others and potentially myself.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Rep system is pointless. I'm guessing the majority of posts here are mobile now, and mobile view doesn't show rep. And rep can be overlooked easily on a full system anyways because it is so small.
> 
> New members who joined back before huddler knew about it and used it. Now? Many new members don't use it or care about it.
> 
> I say delete it. I'd prefer an answer rating system like I've seen on other sites. And we get points based on how many good answers we've given.
> 
> Back in my day, I helped CRASH once, and got over 100 rep from his rep power I think lol


I'd say one criticism of the rep system on OCN would be the individual might not even know it exists ( mostly new members) and how to use it / give it. I like steams review system. A thumbs up or down if you found the review helpful. Its very intuitive.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I am fairly sure i understand why, that doesn't mean I have to completely agree with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more than happy to hear your explanation though for the sake of education for others and potentially myself.


First, 35 Rep or more is required in order to use the marketplace for selling or trading.

Second, and you can probably consider this to be the main reason but it goes along with the first reason, reputation points are a form of gratuity. It's rude to *ask* for gratuity - or even remind someone that they can give it. Even without the marketplace, it would still be rude to actually be asking people for Rep because of the fact that it's a gratuity. Would you ever expect a waiter or a waitress or a bartender to be asking their customers for tips? No. It would be rude because tips are a form of gratuity.

To those who are unclear of what "gratuity" means: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gratuity

Quote:


> something given voluntarily or beyond obligation usually for some service


Need I say more?

*Edit:* Actually, I will say more: would you dare be rude enough to ask for *any* form of gratitude when you voluntarily help someone or voluntarily provide some useful service? Is it not better to just be helpful or useful while expecting nothing in return? Helping and being useful is a *selfless* act. It's not about you.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just post sarcastic/funny comments in the news section.
> 
> it seems to work.


That is true too. The news section tends to have more eyes on it than others. More eyes on your comment means more potential for dat rep.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> First, 35 Rep or more is required in order to use the marketplace for selling or trading.
> 
> Second, and you can probably consider this to be the main reason but it goes along with the first reason, reputation points are a form of gratuity. It's rude to *ask* for gratuity - or even remind someone that they can give it. Even without the marketplace, it would still be rude to actually be asking people for Rep because of the fact that it's a gratuity. Would you ever expect a waiter or a waitress or a bartender to be asking their customers for tips? No. It would be rude because tips are a form of gratuity.
> 
> To those who are unclear of what "gratuity" means: https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gratuity
> 
> Need I say more?


Point taken. My previous reply was hurried as I had to leave to go somewhere but this is put quite well. I never thought of the other forums as rude or asking for gratitude, i viewed the comparison as allowing forum members to let other forum members know how helpful a user might be by providing rep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'd say one criticism of the rep system on OCN would be the individual might not even know it exists ( mostly new members) and how to use it / give it. I like steams review system. A thumbs up or down if you found the review helpful. Its very intuitive.


I agree with this, It's been quite some time since i joined but I know i didn't really know what the rep system was until several weeks if not months after creating my account. I know there are some systems in place to inform new users of this but maybe a timed private message or something would be helpful. or even tips and tricks. I know for microsoft they often email out newsletters and what not, some of which inform you of some things your current subscription can do. Where i know an ocn membership isn't a subscription in most cases but a timely message from the OCN team for new users informing them of such things could help.
"hey did you know you can thank other users for their help by providing them rep" and then go into why rep is used or something.
"hello new user, did you know that the top navigation bar contains helpful links to direct you to areas of the site even faster than manually browsing?" stuff like that.

Also part of the overall problem is some people create an account to have their questions answered and then don't touch it until they are at their wits end for their next issue down the road. so to them it's a 1 way street. "I need answers fast but i won't stick around after I have my issue fixed"

My 2 cents.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Point taken. My previous reply was hurried as I had to leave to go somewhere but this is put quite well. I never thought of the other forums as rude or asking for gratitude, i viewed the comparison as allowing forum members to let other forum members know how helpful a user might be by providing rep.


Anything like this is a gratuity because it's completely up to the person who's looking at your post to decide how they feel about it or whatever the case may be (such as adding a Rep+ here on OCN, or an Upvote on some other site, etc.). It's like being served by a waiter or a waitress or even some bartender: they leave it up to you to decide whether you give them a tip. It would be rude of them to remind you that you can give them a tip if you found their service to be good.

Now sure, once a person gets 35 Rep, there's really no longer any tangible value to receiving them - but they can still convey a little extra gratitude from the person if you notice they gave you a Rep. A few times a year, I might look at my Reps. When I do, I admit that what I find always warms my heart. Lots of people leave nice messages with the Reps they give too. It wouldn't be quite the same if I had asked for those Reps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I agree with this, It's been quite some time since i joined but I know i didn't really know what the rep system was until several weeks if not months after creating my account. I know there are some systems in place to inform new users of this but maybe a timed private message or something would be helpful. or even tips and tricks. I know for microsoft they often email out newsletters and what not, some of which inform you of some things your current subscription can do. Where i know an ocn membership isn't a subscription in most cases but a timely message from the OCN team for new users informing them of such things could help.
> "hey did you know you can thank other users for their help by providing them rep" and then go into why rep is used or something.
> "hello new user, did you know that the top navigation bar contains helpful links to direct you to areas of the site even faster than manually browsing?" stuff like that.
> 
> Also part of the overall problem is some people create an account to have their questions answered and then don't touch it until they are at their wits end for their next issue down the road. so to them it's a 1 way street. "I need answers fast but i won't stick around after I have my issue fixed"
> 
> My 2 cents.


Now I'm wondering if new members on here are given a PM that explains all this, or if they're just expected to figure it out eventually. I don't have my first PM anymore, so I don't know. If new members aren't receiving a welcome message that includes an explanation of the Reputation system and how it works and why it exists, etc., then that needs to change.


----------



## SoloCamo

I came to this site looking for additional knowledge and stayed to learn more and of course provide assistance where I can. It's a free forum, the least some of us can do is help others out which help traffic flow to the site and educate someone who may just help you one day.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> I came to this site looking for additional knowledge and stayed to learn more and of course provide assistance where I can. It's a free forum, the least some of us can do is help others out which help traffic flow to the site and educate someone who may just help you one day.


Oh that's happened to me many times. I love it.


----------



## 98uk

Don't worry about rep. It's just internet good boy points. They mean nothing to anyone and won't impress your girlfriend all that much. Help out where you want, offer advice as you like... but don't get worried about some silly points below your name.

Also, you tend to get more money and a higher chance of sale of eBay, so list your items there instead. I say this having been selling items here for a while now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The Rep system is something we will in future make more obvious with a view to promote the system. This is amongst a few of my plans for the future.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The Rep system is something we will in future make more obvious with a view to promote the system. This is amongst a few of my plans for the future.


Nothing is ever perfect, Its been some time but I am glad to hear that there is desire for improvement being stated.

Or at the very least, that I was able to view it.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Pffft slow on the draw good sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I don't remember this or at least didn't realize it at the time, Duckie Ho must have blown people up good though lol.
> I do remember OT having it, but honestly it was a good decision to remove that.


lol, I can remember when Duckie Ho barely spoke english. He'd reply and I'd have a hard time reading it. He got a lot better though, so good on 'em. There was a time when there would be several posts saying that they couldn't understand him or mocking his poor grammar.







I'd be curious to know his nationality.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The Rep system is something we will in future make more obvious with a view to promote the system. This is amongst a few of my plans for the future.


Great news. I'm also hoping OP found some answers. It seems we have taken a step further in regards to improving the rep system. Discussion is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The Rep system is something we will in future make more obvious with a view to promote the system. This is amongst a few of my plans for the future.


When I first came here in 2008 the +Rep button was right next to the users name underneath the avatar. I think that was a better idea than under the post where it is often overlooked.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Good ideas regarding the REP System. The first step is making it obvious. With that we will soon make the button obvious but still keeping in style with the layout. If needed we will also move the button.

Once that has been done I will look to promote the system in order that people remember the feature and where to find it.

Though as stated, we encourage users to look at the Unanswered threads section to assist users. It is a win win, users get assistance and you get that REP


----------



## ACleverName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Good ideas regarding the REP System. The first step is making it obvious. With that we will soon make the button obvious but still keeping in style with the layout. If needed we will also move the button.
> 
> Once that has been done I will look to promote the system in order that people remember the feature and where to find it.
> 
> Though as stated, we encourage users to look at the Unanswered threads section to assist users. It is a win win, users get assistance and you get that REP


Why cant i rep you >: (


----------



## The Pook

You can't rep mods.


----------



## ACleverName

But i wanna







!
Good to know though thanks


----------



## Nilareon

I think the rep system is great... If you post something actually valuable, people generally give rep. I've been here quite awhile and I've acquired a decent amount of rep without even trying.I didn't read 98% of this thread, but I'm sure others are agree.


----------



## Smanci

What's even better, is that the system doesn't highlight repped posts in any way ^^


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Unfortunately, yes, there are a few people like you who experience it this way, but the majority do not. I know for a fact already that OCN Management will never change how it works because there is no better way or safer way than this. Plus, it encourages people to do what causes others to give them Reputation points. When you do what causes people to be so grateful that they give you a Rep, you can bet that your post counts as extremely useful content - and that's always the focus on here; the creation of useful content.
> 
> Earning rep based on previous transactions can't work because then that would enable people to only come here for the marketplace, and I know for a fact the OCN Management doesn't want that. Besides, how can someone get their *first* transaction? Think about this too: if a person could have a transaction with someone on their first day here, basing it solely on transactions makes for a possibly very unsafe marketplace. I already don't feel comfortable buying from people I don't really know, so I'm glad OCN Management found a good way to minimize a buyer's risk, and so far, it works pretty well. Yes, there are still some people who try to get away with crap, but that's unavoidable in any marketplace.
> Earning rep based on post count is almost worse because anyone can come here and just make a bunch of useless posts until they have enough Rep - which would encourage people who want to use the marketplace to just go around making useless posts until they have enough. That would result in tons of useless content on here.
> Basing it on how old an account is wouldn't work either because the age of an account proves absolutely nothing.
> 
> Earning Rep is easier than you think. Just help people. You don't have to make "post after post after post". You don't have to spend huge amounts of time here. Just help people - but don't do it just because you want Rep. That never works. Yeah, that is indeed quite counter-intuitive. People can sense what your actual motivation is for helping them, and so if you're just trying to get a Rep out of them, then you likely won't get one and you probably won't even get much of a response either (they might just ignore you). So, if your motivation is simply because they are asking for help and if it's obvious that the most important thing to you (or if the only thing that's important to you) is that they get the best help that they can possibly get whether that comes from you or someone or somewhere else, then they are more likely to be overwhelmed with a feeling of gratitude so much that they give you a Reputation point. So you can't just go around making posts expecting Rep points, and you definitely can't expect to make someone grateful enough to give you Rep if all you're doing is the bare minimum to help them.
> 
> I looked through your post history, and it seems to me you're always either asking for help or just having friendly conversations with people about various things. So, I am not surprised you only have 10 Reps and 1,579 posts. I'm on page 4 of your posts while typing this, and I am not seeing any posts that deserve a Rep. So, I'm sorry, but I seriously don't understand why you think you should have more than 10 Rep by now. Don't even consider telling me you have nothing to offer either. Everyone does. So if you want gratitude in the form of Rep points, then be useful on here (but do it because you want to be useful, not because you want people to be thanking you with Rep points). It's as simple as that.
> 
> *Edit:* And yes, the Rep system is *NOT* a way to say "people like you". If anyone is using it that way, then they are abusing the Rep system.
> 
> *Edit 2:* I have also never put any effort into getting Rep points. In fact, when I help someone, I do it while expecting absolutely nothing in return. That's the secret. I don't even expect verbal gratitude. The only thing I care about is helping the person who is asking for help. This is by far the easiest and fastest and most likely way to make others feel like giving you a Rep point because to that person, saying "thank you" is nowhere near enough. You want to be so useful that they feel a simple verbal "thank you" isn't enough.
> 
> *Edit #3:* I'll tell you this too: I would much rather buy from someone or trade with someone who has proven that their focus in life is being useful and helpful while expecting nothing in return.


you'd think if they made a clause/exception for 1K posts and member ships of 5 years would be a safe bet. The second part is true. Think i picked up a few points here and there posting some how tos like getting Doom working in win 7.


----------



## camry racing

I agree with the op I been years here already and I have gotten barely rep and I just got to a point that I dont care anymore


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> you'd think if they made a clause/exception for 1K posts and member ships of 5 years would be a safe bet. The second part is true. Think i picked up a few points here and there posting some how tos like getting Doom working in win 7.


Number of posts means nothing, and how long a person has been a member means nothing. I wouldn't care if someone had made 50,000 posts and has been a member since OCN started. If they aren't trying to be useful and helpful, then they don't deserve any special privileges.

This doesn't only apply to some internet forum. It applies to life. Freeloaders who are fully capable of *not* being freeloaders don't deserve anything special. I'm glad a person has to make some attempt at being useful and helpful before they get any extra privileges on here. It makes OCN more useful.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Number of posts means nothing, and how long a person has been a member means nothing. I wouldn't care if someone had made 50,000 posts and has been a member since OCN started. If they aren't trying to be useful and helpful, then they don't deserve any special privileges.
> 
> This doesn't only apply to some internet forum. It applies to life. Freeloaders who are fully capable of *not* being freeloaders don't deserve anything special. I'm glad a person has to make some attempt at being useful and helpful before they get any extra privileges on here. It makes OCN more useful.


Uhhh, no. Disagree with you on that.

The premise of the rep system to me, is for the individual members to create value in their handles as thats the only safe guard realistically in our forum.

The number 1 method of creating value a member feels is the time invested in said environment, all things considered.

You cant spam here either, its not like you can just script 50 tabs and post generic and vague posts.

Furthermore you can get plenty of rep and quickly just being a troll whos technically not wrong in the news threads. I used to get them for pointing out argument fallacies until mods started harping me for it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Uhhh, no. Disagree with you on that.
> 
> The premise of the rep system to me, is for the individual members to create value in their handles as thats the only safe guard realistically in our forum.
> 
> The number 1 method of creating value a member feels is the time invested in said environment, all things considered.
> 
> You cant spam here either, its not like you can just script 50 tabs and post generic and vague posts.
> 
> Furthermore you can get plenty of rep and quickly just being a troll whos technically not wrong in the news threads. I used to get them for pointing out argument fallacies until mods started harping me for it.


Sigh. Ok, then let's modify my post to start with the words "generally speaking" or "in general" or "in most cases" or whatever else can get the point across that what I said doesn't always apply 100% perfectly. After all, we don't live in a perfect world, and so imperfection goes without saying. Therefore, when statements like mine are made, I think it's generally assumed that exceptions are taken into account and don't need to be mentioned. You are mentioning those exceptions and its like I want to say back, "yeah, well that goes without saying. Everyone knows that."

So again, it doesn't matter how many posts a person has made and it doesn't matter how long the person has been a member. What matters is how useful and how helpful they are. Period. Generally speaking, this is how a person earns Reputation points, and so generally speaking (in most cases), a person's helpfulness and usefulness can be partly judged by how many reputation points they have been given by other members. I don't give a damn about those exceptions with those useless trolls in the News forum. They are extremely obvious. They're so obvious that they stick out to me just the same as someone with a spotlight on them in a dark room. A person who has lots of fake Rep is obvious by how useless and unhelpful they are.

Also again, this isn't just for internet forums like OCN. It's just the way life is on this planet. The less useful and less helpful a person is, the less likely anyone will ever want to do anything for them or give them any special privileges - or give them anything AT ALL. If someone is expecting special privileges because they have made thousands of useless posts and they've been a member for several years, then they definitely have a rude awakening coming.

My parents taught me these values growing up. The more I participated around the house with chores and other things that needed to be done every day and every week, the more willing my parents were to give me special privileges or things that I asked for. When I slacked off and just wasted each day away, they didn't want to give me any special privileges or give me things that I wanted. Living on this planet and interacting with other people is always a 2-way street. If all you want to do is coast through life not being useful and/or helpful, then you don't deserve anything special. I'm glad OCN that is set up this way.

Disagree all you want, but I'll just keep saying the same things.


----------



## h2on0

I am a taker. I've gleaned so much information from this forum. When I ask a question(start a topic) I rep any one who answers or posts in my thread at the time of the post. I also use the search. When I find a similar topic I rep those who answer my questions. I give rep out like candy on Halloween. I tried very hard to get my rep count up early on so I could use what ever voice chat server ocn was running at the time. I did this by finding topics/help threads that with my minimal amount of knowledge in anything technical I could help. Usually this came down to products I actually owned. It only takes a little bit of effort to peruse the forums and help out fellow members. I am at only 30 something rep and 400 posts and have been a member here for a couple years, I really have to get back on the ball, I always wanted my rep to post ration to be 1 to 10. I like the rep system because I know how hard it is to get rep and when a member answers and has a good bit of rep and that answer is backed up by other members with a good bit of rep I feel safe in following their instructions or their purchase recommendations.

I for one say leave the rep process as is.


----------



## Blameless

If you want to help fellow OCNers and garner some rep in the process, browse the list of unanswered threads until you see something you know about and help the OP out.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Sigh. Ok, then let's modify my post to start with the words "generally speaking" or "in general" or "in most cases" or whatever else can get the point across that what I said doesn't always apply 100% perfectly. After all, we don't live in a perfect world, and so imperfection goes without saying. Therefore, when statements like mine are made, I think it's generally assumed that exceptions are taken into account and don't need to be mentioned. You are mentioning those exceptions and its like I want to say back, "yeah, well that goes without saying. Everyone knows this."
> 
> So again, it doesn't matter how many posts a person has made and it doesn't matter how long the person has been a member. What matters is how useful and how helpful they are. Period. *Also again, this isn't just for internet forums like OCN. It's just the way life is on this planet.* The less useful and less helpful a person is, the less likely anyone will ever want to do anything for them or give them any special privileges.


Im confused, you give a hypothetical correction of generalization and then reinstate it...? Not trolling, genuinely confused on that.

3 months is all that is needed on NBR or a certain amount of posts and though anecdotal, I have witnessed less fraud there than here. I would argue 2 attributes, first NBR is likely smaller than OCN but thats just my assumption. Second, they have no artisan sellers. Any sellers there are tied to more traditional resellers instead of the niche boutiques we have here every so often. Though OCN will not guarantee their actions the whole point of them being here is because we have more confidence in buying from another OCN member. I hope they made revisions to artisans after several members ripped off several hundred and even thousands of USD with the help of other OCNers (who were also victim, not pointing blame at them at all).

You seem to think that it doesnt matter how long someone has been a member but thats just your opinion. There are quite a few that spent a long time here as members but dont participate, you know how it gets in here. In fact all of my friends IRL quit surfing here and just ask me what they need instead due to raging members at times. They still put up with the ads that support the site and yet you think they deserve absolutely nothing because they dont have a direct impact on someone else.

The bolded area is plainly false. I surf two other forums and they dont operate on this definitive statement you claim to be fact.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh. I need a break man. I'm really seriously tired of this damn thread.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Sigh. I need a break man. I'm really seriously tired of this damn thread.


Abort! Abort! This is yet another useless thread.... No reasonable arguments have been provided, a mod has already weighed in stating that there will be no change in the policy of OCN, yet somehow this "debate" continues....


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Abort! Abort! This is yet another useless thread.... No reasonable arguments have been provided, a mod has already weighed in stating that there will be no change in the policy of OCN, yet somehow this "debate" continues....


Yeah, I think I'm at the point now where I hope those who hate the way OCN is will just leave and never come back. I'm tired of the hatred some people have for OCN. It boggles my mind why some people keep coming back here even though they hate it. It doesn't matter how strongly they hate OCN or how strongly they show their hatred, they aren't going to change this place. So they're better off leaving for the sake of their own happiness - and I'm probably better off unsubscribing from this thread. lol

I prefer OCN because of the way OCN is set up and the way it's run. Those who have a problem with that and who are only interested in giving me crap for it can just go somewhere far away from me.

Yes, there have been things that OCN Management has done that I hated and strongly disagreed with, but none of it really matters at the end of the day. What matters is being useful and helpful for those who need it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm at the point now where I hope those who hate the way OCN is will just leave and never come back. I'm tired of the hatred some people have for OCN. It boggles my mind why some people keep coming back here even though they hate it. It doesn't matter how strongly they hate OCN or how strongly they show their hatred, they aren't going to change this place. So they're better off leaving for the sake of their own happiness - and I'm probably better off unsubscribing from this thread. lol
> 
> I prefer OCN because of the way OCN is set up and the way it's run. Those who have a problem with that and who are only interested in giving me crap for it can just go somewhere far away from me.
> 
> Yes, there have been things that OCN Management has done that I hated and strongly disagreed with, but none of it really matters at the end of the day. What matters is being useful and helpful for those who need it.


Please keep on topic, this isn't about you. Not everything is!

I think it's very disappointing that you don't accept that change needs to happen and raising constructive criticism is a valid way of invoking it.

Where people are frustrated is that the rep system is not a core concept when reviewing posts or does not stand out prominently on the page. This is at odds with it being a KPI of a successful user here.

Currently the button is chucked in the corner with the other ones people don't use. The rep counter is a small and meaningless thing in the profile. You can't even clearly see who gave rep to other users.

I know there are many like yourself who dislike change, but we should be looking forward. It's impossible to deny that this site has stagnated and even gone back in its development. You only have to look at the competitions page to see that during admin's era, it offered much more. The rep system is a key component of OCN.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Please keep on topic, this isn't about you. Not everything is!
> 
> I think it's very disappointing that you don't accept that change needs to happen and raising constructive criticism is a valid way of invoking it.
> 
> Where people are frustrated is that the rep system is not a core concept or does not stand out prominently on the page. This is at odds with it being a KPI of a successful user here.
> 
> Currently the button is chucked in the corner with the other ones people don't use. The rep counter is a small and meaningless thing in the profile. You can't even clearly see who gave rep to other users.
> 
> I know there are many like yourself who dislike change, but we should be looking forward. It's impossible to deny that this site has stagnated and even gone back in its development. You only have to look at the competitions page to see that during admin's era, it offered much more. The rep system is a key component of OCN.


I agree. Its not like what ever I put forth is a grand idea either. Its feeling like criticism of the REP system is like personally attacking TC, makes it hard to talk about...

I like the REP system, but I also believe some tweaks are in order.

Changes were claimed to happen in the future, the fact that its on managements mind is enough for me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Please keep on topic, this isn't about you. Not everything is!
> 
> I think it's very disappointing that you don't accept that change needs to happen and raising constructive criticism is a valid way of invoking it.
> 
> Where people are frustrated is that the rep system is not a core concept or does not stand out prominently on the page. This is at odds with it being a KPI of a successful user here.
> 
> Currently the button is chucked in the corner with the other ones people don't use. The rep counter is a small and meaningless thing in the profile. You can't even clearly see who gave rep to other users.
> 
> I know there are many like yourself who dislike change, but we should be looking forward. It's impossible to deny that this site has stagnated and even gone back in its development. You only have to look at the competitions page to see that during admin's era, it offered much more. The rep system is a key component of OCN.


What made you think I feel this is about me? I was simply having a discussion/argument with him and maybe a couple of other people. If you have a problem with that, then that's too bad and I really don't care. Sorry.

Change needs to happen? Obviously. As ENTERPRISE pointed out, some changes will be made that should help give the Reputation system more visibility. I never once said anything about how I feel about that, but maybe I should have because *I like that idea*. YES, I really do like the changes he's talking about making. Yet, you are saying I'm against these changes. I don't understand where you're getting that from. I'm against the BAD IDEAS that have been suggested, ideas which support selfishness, freeloading, coasting, not being useful or helpful, etc.

So, I don't know how the hell "TwoCables doesn't like change" entered into this. All I'm trying to do is defend the reasoning behind why 35 Rep is required and why it's not based on post count or how long a person has been a member - and I'm also defending the method of how one goes about getting Reputation points. It seems most people don't like any of the way it's all set up, but I'm saying it's the best way. I have not said anything about not wanting any good changes to be made, particularly making the Reputation system have much greater visibility. The only changes I don't want to be made are things like, reducing the Rep requirement from 35 to something lower - or eliminating it. Or, eliminating the Reputation system entirely, or changing the requirement to be 35 Rep *or* so many posts *and/or* be a member for a few years. No. Earning Reputation is done by being helpful and useful, and being helpful and useful should be rewarded.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I agree. Its not like what ever I put forth is a grand idea either. Its feeling like criticism of the REP system is like personally attacking TC, makes it hard to talk about...
> 
> I like the REP system, but I also believe some tweaks are in order.
> 
> Changes were claimed to happen in the future, the fact that its on managements mind is enough for me.


I'm defending OCN, not myself. Excuse me for liking this place.


----------



## TwoCables

I've had enough. I'm unsubscribed. I know many of you will be glad, so you're welcome.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm defending OCN, not myself. Excuse me for liking this place.


Your not the soul of OCN, TC. Your just a member, like the rest of us.

No system is perfect and changes can always be made but your choice of words indicates your opinion as law of the land and above reproach. Then when people disagree you repeat the same lines and eventually unsub. Defending OCN and yet triple posting while at it...

Ever since Admin left you've been quite rigid, I hope all is well in your own circumstances.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The Rep system is something we will in future make more obvious with a view to promote the system. This is amongst a few of my plans for the future.


Thank you.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

So I think this thread has likely run its course.

Thanks for all the comments in the thread, I have taken them on board and most of them already fall in line with some of the future changes I had in mind, so it is good to see a continuity of thought 

Please be aware that these changes, while on the books may not be something you see immediately as it is only part of a larger set of plans,some of which need to take place first. However I very much look forward to when we can put these changes in place and improve the system for you.

All the best,

E


----------

